# Rating Fishing guides



## Drum point

I LOVE TO FISH, as every one who is on this board... but i would like to express a recent fishing trip i took.. first i asked the 2coolers for advice on a guide fishing baffin bay.Everone helped there was a list of guides names i had heard of before top notch guides. Here is my opinion i know if i had a bad experience with a guide it would not be right to call him out on 2cool. I wish there was a site where personal experiences of guides could be posted anonymous. Let me begin i chose a guide from the list, i viewed his website, then i talked to him told him I would like to fish Baffin bay, Wadefish all day..told him i love topwater like to wade because i feel closer to nature and in tune to the surrounding.. Guide said tops are hot, i can get you on some fish i know baffin well..Note that how much the guide tries to put me on fish, and what he educates me on the area is more important that how many fillets i will take home..First he was late,he filled his gas tank where he only had a 1/4 tank then we left marker 37 we went south of the causeway about 2 miles he jumps out and said okay lets wade this stretch..we begin are wade picked one trout on top we all continue. next a boat stops about 300 yards away from are wade the guide goes ballistic cursing yelling begins to walk towards the other boat a fast pace right in front of my wade... boat leaves nexts we stay in the area for the next 5 hrs he tells us to continue wading the same exact area... i finally told him i would like to waist a little of his gas to try another area. we leave he finds the boat from earlier and stops to cuss them guys out again on my paid time by the way..Bottom line we did not fish baffin..he did not teach any thing except how to be moron on the water. IT WAS THE WORST TRIP I EVER TOOK..


----------



## kpdmotorjock

Man that blows, you should move this to the general fishing discussion.....


----------



## DatDude

WOW........Maybe u sbould mention his name so i won't book him when i plan to go down that ways!!!!!!! Sorry about the trip..been with guides in gorda and have been nothing but helpful in my fishing...willing to tell me whatever i want to know!


----------



## 2shallow/majek

Just proof that any Joe can become a guide now-a-days. I think it's more important to reduce them at times than croaker soakers. Heck any bay you run there are 200 of them that think they own the bay. I know there are many great guides out there there and I'm all for it but there becomes a point when enough is enough. Sorry if this upsets some but I guarantee there are many readers out there that share this same feeling.


----------



## Hal01

2shallow/majek said:


> Just proof that any Joe can become a guide


You must have searched poster "Drum point" previous posts as well.


----------



## Swampus

If they were a tip U got from 2cool I would like to know so no one else gets caught in the same trap. .02--sounds like the guy didn't help you at all. sorry to hear that!

I am a Hunting Guide and work my Fanny off all day and night as well as my skinners etc. all to Produce for the Customer!--ask anyone who has hunted with me off the board!---It burns me to see people getting taken advantage of period!

swamp .02


----------



## Jay d

*guides*

I think have had the best and the worst. I fished with a guy out of Rockport,back in the early 90's (he died of cancer) that was like a 'rent a horse', he went out from the dock for an hour and we fished back to the dock for 4 hours and we were done at 1pm each time. No limits, just done. My buddy had booked this guy for about 6 trips and I fished on abut 4 of them with him, Same story each time, meet at 7 at the cafe, feed him, pick up tab, follow him to launch, go catch mullet, then fish potholes for 2 or three hours, then fish for trout along a shoreline then back to dock at 1.

Other side of this is fishing with Plaag out of Tiki. Fished with him for over 12 years, as many as ten or more times a year and we never, NEVER, had a day where he was ready to come in. Many, many times we have left Tiki at 7 or so and were back at Tiki at 10 or so with 5 man limits. He is totally committed to getting you on a lot of fish. If you want a big fish he will wade til YOU drop, to get you a shot at a good trout!!

On the temper side. We were actually rammed on the starbord side in Trinity by a boat with 3 guys in it while three of were hooked up on reds. James actually had to fend off their boat with the long handled net of his, as they had lines in the water. He was fumeing but never said a discourteous word. We got our fish in the boat and James used his troll motor to ease back about 100 yds and then we left!!


----------



## wading_fool

if it was a recommendation off of 2cool I would post up, lot of people come on here asking for guides, sounds like he needs to be taken off the recommended list.


----------



## mud duck

Drum Point--I agree with others that this guide should be taken off the list of 2 cool guides. If you name him, you have done nothing but describe a bad fishing trip that I am sure cost the same as a good one.


----------



## scwine

It is not that hard to figure out who it may have been by looking at Drum Point's previous posts. He names the guide who he chose.



Sorry you had a bad time with that guide. And many thanks for posting up and letting us know about it.


----------



## Swampus

Man if I used a guide I would use these Guides Here with the pic's to back them up! and good reports---You Guides know who You are! and Thanks for taking good care of folks!

swampus


----------



## DatDude

Hats off to the good guides!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I also have been on the great and on the bad end of the scale when it comes to guides. Really sucks when you hand that money over to know they didn't earn it on that day. We had a bad experience with a popular lodge last year and I made the decision not to say anything as not to catch the wrath of its following. I just make sure not to recommend it to anyone.

Michael


----------



## Gamblinhand

I fished w/ a guide this weekend who was great. He has been doing it for 15 years and said that this may be his last year. When I asked him why, he said that he didint want to be a bitter old guide that gets ****** off at everyone all the time. He said it just happens to a lot of those guys that have been around for a long time and he didnt want to become one of those people. I thought it was interesting, because I have had both---------------but they were all good guides for me, just different personalities. Sorry it didnt work out like you had hoped.


----------



## MsAddicted

Wow, bummer drum point. That totally bites.

So....back to the tipping guides question....did you tip him?


----------



## hooknbullet2

Thanks for posting your experience. It just saved me from making the same mistake.


----------



## Hal01

hooknbullet2 said:


> Thanks for posting your experience. It just saved me from making the same mistake.


Did you have a trip booked with the same guy Drun Point used? I think he name was Capt. Joey Farrah.


----------



## CaptPb

OUCH! If it's who we think, he won't care. You did make two mistakes before you went. First, you really didn't use a guide from the 2cool boards. I don't think "he" has every logged on here. Second, you didn't call me.


----------



## Hal01

FWIW, I found this post in the archives. It's quite dated (2005):



panamajack99 said:


> Fished with Joey Farah a week ago . Never again. Worst guided trip I have ever been on.


----------



## davidb

Sorry about the bad trip. I have had similar experiences with nationally known guides. No gas, we ran out on the trailer, only went as far as I could have in a Kayak almost within sight of the ramp, few fish, stayed in same spot all day. ranting and preaching from the poling platform, cursing other fisherman, boaters, had us sign a waiver for photos then wouldn't send us any.

Offered us a FFF discount and then forgot about it. Left a deposit with him and took months to connect. His boat caught on fire the evening before the trip. He had not been on the water for almost two weeks prior to our trip. ( Off on a magazine photo shoot) He said the next day would be free and then acted insulted when I didn't pay, but gave him a $150 trip. He seemed to forget about the deposit, original discount, and complimentary offer.

Anyway I have compared notes with other friends and guides who think this guy is great and have never had an experience similar to mine. I have been a fly fishing guide and had some clients where nothing would work out.
So I never publicly slammed this guy, I just will never recommend him or go again. But this is the problem with guide reviews each party can have a totally different experience even with the best of guides. Also peoples expectations vary so much. So I do not know what to do to avoid this.

It seems TPWD should keep files on guides and these should be available on request to the public. If three or more negative reports or issued in say a two year period then the guide should be called in for ethics review and possible revocation of the license in serious offenses. Fines for safety violations should be given. This would be just like any other licensed professional.


----------



## Leemo

davidb said:


> Sorry about the bad trip. I have had similar experiences with nationally known guides. No gas, we ran out on the trailer, only went as far as I could have in a Kayak almost within sight of the ramp, few fish, stayed in same spot all day. ranting and preaching from the poling platform, cursing other fisherman, boaters, had us sign a waiver for photos then wouldn't send us any.
> 
> Offered us a FFF discount and then forgot about it. Left a deposit with him and took months to connect. His boat caught on fire the evening before the trip. He had not been on the water for almost two weeks prior to our trip. ( Off on a magazine photo shoot) He said the next day would be free and then acted insulted when I didn't pay, but gave him a $150 trip. He seemed to forget about the deposit, original discount, and complimentary offer.
> 
> Anyway I have compared notes with other friends and guides who think this guy is great and have never had an experience similar to mine. I have been a fly fishing guide and had some clients where nothing would work out.
> So I never publicly slammed this guy, I just will never recommend him or go again. But this is the problem with guide reviews each party can have a totally different experience even with the best of guides. Also peoples expectations vary so much. So I do not know what to do to avoid this.
> 
> It seems TPWD should keep files on guides and these should be available on request to the public. If three or more negative reports or issued in say a two year period then the guide should be called in for ethics review and possible revocation of the license in serious offenses. Fines for safety violations should be given. This would be just like any other licensed professional.


The problem with "negative" is that everyone has a different opinion on what's good trip and what's a bad trip, with all the internet and website hoopla, probably the best thing to do is call a local bait camp etc.. and get opinions on a certain guide, if they do or don't recommend one ask "why" and then decipher whether their opinions were personal or not, I know some excellent fishermen and guides that I would recommend but do not like personally, and I know some guides that are good friends of mine that I would not recommend ( just simply don't know squat)


----------



## Islander05

*No finger pointing*

If ya'll look at the original post from drum point, he states that he looked at the guides website before booking. Joey had a page on Salty Angler's site but does not have a personal website.

He's not only a close friend, but I have fished with him many, many times over the last few years, and I beg to differ. He's one of the best fisherman and people you'll ever meet on and off the water.


----------



## wolverine

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1483731#post1483731


----------



## Bayslammer

I believe an overall customer satisfaction rating is in order by the original poster. The thread was titled "Rating Fishing Guides". I assume that he will give the mentioned guide a very low score, say on a scale of 1-5. The guides name was not mentioned, so it is hard to gather ratings from his previous customers to get an average. I commend the original poster for not "calling out" his guide by name. I admit that I have booked a few charters recently from "2 Coolers" who were reffered to me from this site's users. I visit this site frequently, and I have yet to get bashed by anyone who has fished with me from 2cool. That is not to say that I will not, and I understand that I must provide an entertaining and professional experience to guests who pay a lofty price to fish with a professional, regardless of who they are. I believe as customer service industry workers (guides), we have a responsibility to first and foremost, set an example for other anglers who fish the same waters . Professionalism, in my opinion does not include confrontations on the water in front of clients. I'm sorry that you had a bad experience. Please do not assume that all fishing guides from the area act out in that manner. Most of the guides who were reffered from this site, are very hard working and stand up people. Better luck next time.


----------



## monkeyman1

Bayslammer said:


> I believe an overall customer satisfaction rating is in order by the original poster. The thread was titled "Rating Fishing Guides". I assume that he will give the mentioned guide a very low score, say on a scale of 1-5.QUOTE]
> 
> i think bayslammer is on to something here...2cool needs a sticky on one of the boards that provides a poll on a scale of 1-5. the mods can work out the details to the benefit of the board, fishermen/women and guides. mm1


----------



## bwebster

*looking back*

.....at the original thread requesting references for guides, there are several good guides referred and a few which I haven't heard of....looks like drum point just got unlucky in choosing who he did (looks like he isn't the only one to give a bad review of that guide, see reference to 2005 review of "worst guide ever")

anyways, my point is this forum, or 2cool in general, should more times than not work to help people avoid situations like this. just unfortunate that this situation didnt work out


----------



## Sow Trout

I think the area you were fishing is where the bulk of the good fish have come from lately. You should have told your guide that you wanted to go sight seeing in Baffin if it wasn't fish you were after?


----------



## rattler

Maybe he was late because he had to close up the bar (Farrahs) the night before. Maybe he only put a quarter tank in because sales we light the night before who knows. With that attitude neither business will last long.

>E


----------



## mastercylinder60

doing business with a fishing guide is no different than doing business with an accountant, or a car mechanic, or a lawyer. there's good ones and bad ones out there aplenty, and unless you do your homework prior to hiring one, it's going to be somewhat of a cr*p shoot every time.

i'm sorry to hear about your bad experience. better luck next time.


----------



## HIGHANDDRY

Sorry you had a bad day on the water, it does happen to all fisherman,


----------



## jhbarc

*Mis-guided*



Sow Trout said:


> I think the area you were fishing is where the bulk of the good fish have come from lately. You should have told your guide that you wanted to go sight seeing in Baffin if it wasn't fish you were after?


 If you read the original POST he discussed with his GUIDE that he wanted to fish BAFFIN BAY. Regaurdless of where the good trout have been coming from he had made himself clear he wanted to fish BAFFIN BAY. He has every right to be dissatisfied. The Guide in question at the very least owed him an explaination for not fishing the area which was defined in advance. I will grant however he did not say weather he expressed his displeasure with the Guide during the trip. 
If he did not voice his displeasure at the time of service he should not come on here to complain . We need more information before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Rusty S

Rattler, Rattler, Rattler. Wondered when somebody was going there.... I mean the Bar. rs


----------



## saltshaker1

mastercylinder said:


> doing business with a fishing guide is no different than doing business with an accountant, or a car mechanic, or a lawyer. there's good ones and bad ones out there aplenty, and unless you do your homework prior to hiring one, it's going to be somewhat of a cr*p shoot every time.


EXACTLY!!!!

To increase my odds even more I'm packing a UT shirt and hat.......just in case!

YUK...can't believe I just said that.....


----------



## luna nueva

Sorry to hear about that. Heres a list of the 3 worst guides I have ever had that I can remember. Some of you guys may get a kick out of this. I am going to leave names out.

Port Aransas - Guy gave a great rate if we take my boat - $200 for a full day. I checked his website out and talked to him and he seemed alright so I booked him. What did I have to loose, right? Its only $200 and even if hes not the best, he should know a little. I should have known. Well, he showed up late, He spilt coffee all over my boat, He told dirty jokes to little kids, He cussed like a sailor around little kids, He got us stuck and we got out and pushed the boat off while he stayed in the boat. And the funniest part of the day: We are at the ramp, we see another guide and my guy says "Hey, Do you remember me?" This guy says "Oh, Yea. Youre the guy that ran into my boat last year." My guy says thats right and the other guide says "Well, I got a new boat. Please dont do it again." I swear thats how it went. He went on to call that guy an ***** hole mother ******. No fish caught what so ever.

Port Isabel- Guy was the friend of the guide I really contacted. He cussed and made fun of a grown man and his son for not being able to cast a spinning rod- forgot to flip the bail a few times and their shrimp flew off. Unbelieveable.

Cancun- We booked an offshore trip. The same boat/crew went out in the morning and tore up the dorado, wahoo, sails, etc. I was really excited. We got on the boat about half an hour after the morning group came back in. Anyway, we trolled for a few hours in just a straight line and then we turned around. No crew sitting with us. They just sat us down and went up to the top. I finally look up there and the captain is sleeping. I kid you not my friends. I guess he was wore out from the morning trip. 

Catching fish is not the goal for me either. What I do expect is for the guide to work hard and be friendly. Thats not too hard, right? I have learned that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Hal01

Islander05 said:


> If ya'll look at the original post from drum point, he states that he looked at the guides website before booking. Joey had a page on Salty Angler's site but does not have a personal website.


Not too sure what this has to do with topic of this thread?

Islander05, since you and the guide are buds and you recommended the poster use his services, why not have the guide come on the board and give his side of the story? Surely he would want to clear things?


----------



## Drum point

I did not want to post on the subject, I had an awful trip.. It happens but the way this guy yelled profanity at other people and at one point jumped out of his boat and got in the other guys face this was a guy fishing with two other waders at one point one of the guys said " money well spent " as he looked over at me. I worked last year 4,000 hrs thats a lot of overtime and i still took 12 guided trips all were great, because the guide new that i was looking to get away from work, no yelling, no profanity, just cast and retrieve. The whole intention was not to point the finger at anyone even though i think this guy should be called out. I always take a view of 2cool, it was metioned to me by Captain Ernest Cisneros which by the way i would rate a perfect 10...It is not the resposibility of 2coolers for a bad trip and that is not what i meant. How can someone view a guides profile from the fishermans opinion at rate from say 1-10 of course it would only be right that the guide would okay him or herself be posted..I do apologize for anything taken out of content.. and i do not think that anyones name should be posted..


----------



## WESTTU

I have been fishing with one guide now for about 8 years and will only use him when I'm in the mid coast area...thankfully when I want to go to Baffin or South of Rockport I know several guides to use because of living in the area for 20 years.

If you are new to the area here is a way i would find a guide....
Use the Google test because it will help you figure out if the guide is a FISHING GUIDE or a SALES/FISHING GUIDE....If you Google their name what pops ups, their website and maybe just a few articles written about them or are there 100s of post/articles that the guide wrote. I understand sales helps drive their business but in this business I think reputation goes much further..
Of the guides I use, their websites are rarely updated because they are all old school and believe in word of mouth. This is just my 2 cents...


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Hey, thanks for the fishing report!


----------



## plugger21

*guided trips*

I'm not referencing this specific trip or defended this particular guide as I don't know him. It's sounds as if he acted in a totally unacceptable manner. I just wanted to bring up a couple of points in response to earlier posts. I think the guides are in a no win sitiuation. The fishing is very hard in the brown tide. Yes, you can still catch a big one. However, nobody can dispute that there are going to be a lot more "terrible" days while fishing in the brown tide. Especially when the wind is up. 
When a customer hires a guide, he is supposed to be paying for the guide's expertise on choosing which area gives them the best chance to catch fish under that day's conditions. What does a guide do if the wind is blowing 25 knots and Baffin is wiped out, but the water is clear in other areas where he has been catching fish? Do you go to Baffin because the customer from some other area of the state says he wants to fish Baffin? Do you go there knowing the customer isn't going to catch a lot of fish? If the guide takes this person to Baffin and no fish are caught, he will probably be bashed on here for not catching any fish. If he takes the person to other areas to catch fish he will be bashed for not going to Baffin. 
Again, I want to say that this is a general post about all of these guide threads that have been popping up. I think people need to have realistic expectations. Also, I don't see the point in hiring a guide and then telling him where to fish. There's nothing he can teach you if you're fishing in an area where you're not going to catch any fish. In this case I think Drum Point has reason to be upset. I also think Drum point has handled himself very well in the way he has addressed the situation. His complaint also has credibility because he has many other guided trips to reference this one against. Hopefully, your next guided trip will be a good one. Good luck fishing.


----------



## WRECKER

Sorry to hear about your trip. Reminds me of paying $700/per 4 people last year to go on a shark/tarpon trip out of Galveston. After sitting in one place for several hours hearing all sorts of movie trivia, he brought us back an hour and a half early claiming it wasn't a good day. He clearly didn't care about customer satisfaction. We did catch five 3 to 4 pound gafftop though. Expecting him to cut a deal he asked for the full amount at the boat dock and walked off. My friends who went with me own an electrician business and the guide said that if we wanted to come back, he would trade a half price trip for some electrical work. I heard he used to care back in the 80's but just doesn't anymore.

We went with Don Wood in Matagorda the previous year twice and both times we got rained out an hour or two into fishing. He told us to not worry about paying and he was sorry. We gave him some money to cover his gas. Now Capt. Wood is a stand up guy.


----------



## David Rowsey

plugger21 said:


> The fishing is very hard in the brown tide. Yes, you can still catch a big one. However, nobody can dispute that there are going to be a lot more "terrible" days while fishing in the brown tide. Especially when the wind is up.
> When a customer hires a guide, he is supposed to be paying for the guide's expertise on choosing which area gives them the best chance to catch fish under that day's conditions. What does a guide do if the wind is blowing 25 knots and Baffin is wiped out, but the water is clear in other areas where he has been catching fish? Do you go to Baffin because the customer from some other area of the state says he wants to fish Baffin? Do you go there knowing the customer isn't going to catch a lot of fish? If the guide takes this person to Baffin and no fish are caught, he will probably be bashed on here for not catching any fish. If he takes the person to other areas to catch fish he will be bashed for not going to Baffin.


*Amen!*


----------



## DukCutter

I went on a trip last year with Gordan "Booger" Creel. I don't know if he is on here or not but I must say, hats off to him! When we went we were determined to fish and have a good time. We told booger that we weren't going to get very serious on this trip just have a good time. He was cordial and fun, kept a good attitude and though the conditions weren't great he still put us on some fish. As far as the amount of fish goes, we didn't clean up or anything but we had a GREAT time and in my opinion that's what it is all about. I used to guide duck and goose hunts and I had days that the birds didn't want to cooperate but I made sure the guys that I was taking out had fun no matter what. I think that you have to care about your customer and cater to his or her needs. If they have always wanted to fish Baffin, and the fishing hasn't been great there you need to tell them and leave it up to them. Some people are fine coming home and saying, "We didn't catch many, but the guide was great and I finally got to see Baffin Bay!" This guide in my opinion whoever he is did wrong by Drum Point and probably should be called out for his BS!


----------



## Hogheaven

Shoot--- I just googled my own name... LOL


----------



## Capt Black

Hogheaven said:


> Shoot--- I just googled my own name... LOL


Now thats funny!!


----------



## davidb

*Ratings can be deceptive*

Another point about the guide ratings and reviews is that the negative situations seem to over rule the positives. One negative report could do far more damage than lots of positive reports. Some people won't be pleased regardless and these seem to be the same types who would make a negative post. I am not referring to anyone on this board, just in general.

Also when I find a guide I like I tend to keep quiet about it and don't post pictures of the hero days. I have had guides get such a reputation that I have a hard time getting an open day with them. This goes double for places like the Florida Keys where you have to book regularly a year in advance to get the prime times. In the Keys the guides rate the clients and you only move up in rankings by long term repeat business, big tips, or Tournament wins.


----------



## saltshaker1

DukCutter said:


> Some people are fine coming home and saying, "We didn't catch many, but the guide was great and I finally got to see Baffin Bay!"


Personally, I would not take comfort in that. I would love to just see Baffin Bay simply because I've heard so much about it.....but.....not when the tours are $500+ per day! My guide knows that I'd like to fish Baffin but he also knows that I'm coming down there in hopes of catching a trophy. I chatted with him last night and he said that it's tough with the algae bloom and a 25mph wind. If he thinks our efforts would be worthless...then we'll fish somewhere else.


----------



## 100% Texan

Wow this has been going on all week lets move on fella's.In the future for good trips try and use 2 cool guides I have not ever heard anything bad about a 2 cool guide.So with that said since it seems that guide bashing is in vogue now days Ill change the topic and say thanks to Captain Chris Martin for all his detailed reports he gives away free to all of us 2 coolers he is dead on everytime.For the baffin guide that has stirred up this wasp nest I say shame on you and try and give the clients there moneys worth next time.And I say thanks to all the 2 coolers who keep me fishing I love it and will work extra hard for you [if not Ill be cooked on this 2cool pit] Thanks Capt.Ken


----------



## texasflyfisher

*Good reports on guides*



noo-noo said:


> Wow this has been going on all week lets move on fella's.In the future for good trips try and use 2 cool guides I have not ever heard anything bad about a 2 cool guide.So with that said since it seems that guide bashing is in vogue now days Ill change the topic and say thanks to Captain Chris Martin for all his detailed reports he gives away free to all of us 2 coolers he is dead on everytime.For the baffin guide that has stirred up this wasp nest I say shame on you and try and give the clients there moneys worth next time.And I say thanks to all the 2 coolers who keep me fishing I love it and will work extra hard for you [if not Ill be cooked on this 2cool pit] Thanks Capt.Ken


I'll vouch for ol' noo noo....I won a trip with him at Jesse Arsola's Hook a Brother Up tournament & fundraiser, and the clown was jamb up! (East Matagorda). He did a fine job of working his butt off for me.

I've also had wonderful trips with Gary and Shellie Gray (Seadrift), .....wonderful trips, great people, .....also with Kris Kelley (Seadrift)..what a funny character, Chris Martin (Seadrift)...very professional, the great Jay Watkins (Rockport) infinite knowledge, Capt. Trica (Port Mansfield) she just knows, Todd Casey (South Padre) can catch redfish with jalapenos!, Marvin Strakos (POC) been around so long he knows all the spots,, Jesse Arsola (Baffin-East Matagorda) work horse-never quits, Mark Robinson (POC) very good new young gun, Joe Mendez (Corpus-Upper Lagina) won't stop til they start, Marty Medford (POC) jetty king, Jimbo Barnes (POC), good company, more than adequate, heck...there have been so many I can't remember em all but I enjoyed every trip, learned somethin new each time and all of them without exception have met or exceeded expectations. PM me if you have any other questions about any of these fine folks.

PS> I've got trips coming up with Aubrey Black (Baffin) and Jim Onderdonk(Baffin) and I can hardly wait! Heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

noo-noo said:


> Wow this has been going on all week lets move on fella's.In the future for good trips try and use 2 cool guides I have not ever heard anything bad about a 2 cool guide.So with that said since it seems that guide bashing is in vogue now days Ill change the topic and say thanks to Captain Chris Martin for all his detailed reports he gives away free to all of us 2 coolers he is dead on everytime.For the baffin guide that has stirred up this wasp nest I say shame on you and try and give the clients there moneys worth next time.And I say thanks to all the 2 coolers who keep me fishing I love it and will work extra hard for you [if not Ill be cooked on this 2cool pit] Thanks Capt.Ken


I second that..... Good Post Brotha! :cheers:


----------



## Hal01

noo-noo said:


> In the future for good trips try and use 2 cool guides I have not ever heard anything bad about a 2 cool guide.


Where would one find the list of "2cool guides"?

Thanks.


----------



## McTrout

_*In the Keys the guides rate the clients*_

Ha! Now we're getting somewhere. Let's start a deal where we also rate clients! In reality, their participation is a big part of how well guides do. Let's get a list of 2Cool clients to choose from









PS. I just googled my name also. I didn't know I was on the no fly list lol.


----------



## wading_fool

Here is my $.02 worth, if you hire a guide with the intention of fishing Baffin and discuss your intentions with him, then the guide and yourself going in know what you are expecting out of the trip. Now the morning of the trip if you meet up and he tells you, look Baffin is blown out and fishing is pretty slow right now, how bout we hit this area I have been on some good fish, then that becomes your call at that point and I would heed the advice of my guide. I think the fact that he was late, had the appearance of not prepared to travel to very far with the Gas tank sitting on 1/4 tank, then the screaming match with another boat on the water would rank has a bad trip. I personally never get on a guide boat with the intention of limiting out, catching a trophy, my reason for using a guide is learning a new area, technique, or knowledge from someone that is on the water a lot more than me and those 3 things will improve my success on subsequent trips. I do agree that guides are mostly in a no win situation as far as the bashing, but I also think using guides off of 2cool and a couple of the other boards will help curtail the bad experience trips.


----------



## Bayslammer

After that post, you (Wading Fool) get a client rating of 1 in my book. As a matter of fact, all of the guys that I have fished with from 2cool get high rankings so far. Juanpescado gets top honors for always having something nice to say on the forum and for his service in Iraq. He and I fished a couple of months ago. I could only do and half day, but I burned the fuel and took him to Yarborough for some trout action. He told me that he had not fished down here for quite some time so I wanted to take him South. Baffin bay has not been up to par so far this season for me. It's nice to know that some of you still appreciate what a guide can do to help you for future trips.


----------

